# Необходима консультация по МРТ позвоночника



## Алёна Юзькова (8 Янв 2019)

Доброго времени суток!

Меня зовут Алёна и я хотела обратиться за консультацией к нейрохирургу для своего отца 68 лет по результатам МРТ шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника.

Боли у отца начались 22 декабря в спине (надеялся, что простыл и воспалились мышцы, ранее бывало), но с каждым днем боль усиливалась и добавилась боль в правом плече и рука. Прокололи диклофенак по одному уколу через день, всего три укола, затем стали пить таблетки мидокалм, найз, мазали спину и руку кетопрофеном 5%. Лучше не становилось. Боль на столько стала сильной, что не мог спать по ночам. Боль начинается со спины и отдает в плечо, вниз по задней поверхности плеча и предплечья до пальцев кисти, слабая сжатость кисти. Сильная боль по всей руке, с каждым днем все меньше и меньше захват пальцами.

Попасть к неврологу не удалось до праздников, да и в нашем маленьком отдаленном городе нет МРТ, нет СКТ и к неврологу не попасть на прием. Пришлось ехать за 500 км на МРТ в праздничные дни 6 го января, но к нейрохирургу попасть не удалось.

Хирург-ортопед по результатам МРТ (шейного и грудного отделов) и рентген снимкам поставил диагноз грыжа и зажатие нервных корешков, отдел воротник Шанса, назначил пить таблетки ксефокам и витамины нейробион, на ночь таблетки сирдалуд и сказал, что вероятно необходимо хирургическое вмешательство, но данное решение может принять только нейрохирург.

Прошу проконсультировать по результатам МРТ и болевым симптомам, прежде чем ехать на консультацию к нейрохирургу очную хотелось бы понять, хирургия показана или можно консервативно лечится и верно ли нам назначено лечение.

Ближайшая к нам клиника, где есть нейрохирурги за 500 км, запись даже на платной основе на 2 месяца вперед, а до СПб и Москвы еще дальше добираться до 1500 км.

Отправляю Вам результаты МРТ. https://yadi.sk/d/gATbUg4Qz4WAig
Очень надеюсь на помощь.

Заранее благодарю!


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2019)

@Алёна Юзькова, здравствуйте!
Где проживает Ваш отец?
Снимки лучше разместить на форуме.
Как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

